# My 1st 1911 (RIA1911A1 Tactical)



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got it in Monday, Rock Island Armory 1911A1 Tactical.
Features:
Ambidextrous safety
Skeltonized Trigger/Hammer
Extended Beaver Tail
1-8 Round magazine

Feel is great, I can't wait to get to the range.:thumbsup:


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats! She is a fine one to start with


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great one to get... Now get some houge Grips and thats a great upgrade....


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Invest in some quality 8rd mags.. (Wilson, shooting star, etc..)


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Good 1911 for the money. I have one I bought for 430.00 at a gun show acouple of years ago. Just needs some different grips. I have 3 1911's and I shoot this one the most.


----------

